# Netzteil mit mehr oder weniger Ampere als Ersatz?



## MF13 (19. November 2018)

Das Netzteil, das zu den LED-Leisten für meine TV-Hintergrundbeleuchtung gehört, ist leider defekt bei mir angekommen.

Einstweilen nutzte ich einfach das Netzteil eines anderen RGB-Strips, den ich noch nicht angebracht hatte, aber jetzt, wenn auch dieser Strip angebracht wird, muss natürlich eine dauerhafte Lösung her.

Ich habe nun zwei alte Netzteile nit passendem Stecker gefunden. Das defekte Original hat einen Output von 12 Volt/1.6 Ampere, die beiden gefundenen, alten Netzteile haben 12 Volt/1 Ampere bzw. 12 Volt/2 Ampere.

Kann ich eines dieser beiden Netzteile als Ersatz verwenden, und wenn ja, ist das mit mehr oder das mit weniger Ampere besser geeignet?

Oder soll ich ein neues Netzteil bestellen, und wenn ja, welches wäre empfehlenswert?

Das Netzteil wird dafür benötigt:
https://www.amazon.de/HINTERGRUNDBE...ncoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref_=oh_aui_i_d_old_o4_img


----------



## lefskij (20. November 2018)

Musst du mal schauen was deine LED-Beleuchtung an Leistung verbraucht bzw. verträgt...

Da kommt das Ohmsche Gesetz zum Tragen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne:

>Hier findest du einen Umrechner<

Daraus folgt, dass bei weniger Stromstärke (=Ampere) auch weniger Leistung für die LEDs zur Verfügung steht...

Eventuell vertragen die LEDs die höhere Watt-Leistung vom 2 Ampere-Netzteil nicht und klatschen durch 

EDIT: Welches empfehlenswerte Alternativ-Netzteil du dann verwendest, ist denke ich so ziemlich "gehüpft wie gesprungen", denn die werden eh alle aus Fernost kommen (respektive von gleicher Qualität sein). Daher würde ich einfach erstmal das schwächere versuchen und falls das nichts bringt, ein 1.6 Ampere Netzteil zu bekommen. Oder das gelieferte im Rahmen der RMA zu reklamieren...


----------



## Meph (20. November 2018)

Die Spannung muss passen (12 V) und die Stromstärke die das Netzteil zur Verfügung stellt, darf nicht zu gering sein.

Zu viel Ampere, die zur Verfügung stehen fließen einfach nicht - die LED nimmt sich was sie braucht. Wenn das Netzteil das nicht liefern kann, kann man nur hoffen, dass es abschaltet und nicht abraucht.


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2018)

Mit dem 2A sollte es laufen.


----------

